
Monopolies and YouTube - pearjuice
http://dinnerbone.com/blog/2014/01/01/monopolies-youtube/
======
dreamdu5t
Monopolies are not bad. YouTube totally dominating online video demonstrates
that _there aren 't_ competitors that have any significant thing to compete on
(yet).

> _They could create a new fantastic user community system_

YouTube hasn't implemented a social network because they're a monopoly? That's
interesting logic.

> _There 's no need for it, they already have "the best product"._

They have the YouTube product. As it is today, most people choose it over any
alternative.

Where's your free video sharing website and why is it better than youtube?

------
gopher1
There are competitors. Dailymotion and Vimeo immediately come to mind.

In fact there's a whole list of them here:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_hosting_ser...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_video_hosting_services)

------
StandardFuture
[http://www.vus.io](http://www.vus.io)

~~~
degenerate
Right... rivaling YouTube with a an unlicensed copy of flowplayer and a silly
video. Can't wait!

